# Custom Heat Press Design Companies in Los Angeles



## InDemandProducts (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone now of a good custom heat transfer company in the Los Angeles/valley or Southbay area.
?


----------



## BADZ925 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you find someone, I'd like to know too! I'm currently using a company out of state to create custom transfers. Still looking for someone locally to press them that has an over sized press. I'm currently doing business in San Pedro, Ca.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

bryan, have you found a custom heat transfer company here in los angeles already? let me know too. thanks

edwin
burbank


----------



## adorartees (Jun 22, 2013)

thrivers said:


> bryan, have you found a custom heat transfer company here in los angeles already? let me know too. thanks
> 
> edwin
> burbank


Hi Guys, did you find any companies in L.A. I am also looking for a Heat Press around the area, which I could personally pick up?


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

Head to the fashion district. There is a place there that does rhinestone transfers and will have heat presses and vinyl in stock. If you cant find it I will be there in a few weeks and will get you the name. Another one is Nova Rhinestone Depot. Its over on Maple street


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

The fashion district will always be a great place to start looking.


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I might not be understanding your question correctly, but if you are just looking for someone to make heat transfers for you (whether its your designs or the person doing the printing/cutting) than I can do all of that for you. I own my own printshop in Rosemead, CA (10 minutes South West from Downtown LA). I can print any designs, any colors (single or multicolor) and prep them for you (weeding and/or transfer taping) so you just have to do the final heat pressing step (or i can press the shirts for you as well).

Message me if I understood your question correctly, or if you are just looking for supplies, let me know and i can recommend some supply shops in the area.

My shop is out of my garage, so low overhead, so low prices. I do shirts, apparel, banners, posters, mugs, mouse pads, the whole nine yards of promotional printing (business & personal), so i can help any of you that are looking. Please PM me if this is what you are interested in. 

Cheers!


----------

